# get another hen or not?



## ckcin4 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi! We just had to get rid of our roo & our 3 hens seem down.. should we get another hen or just wait it out to see if they get happier? We cannot have a too in our neighborhood..


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Well id get another hen bcuz chickens are cool and my moto is..,., well i hav two motos one more couldnt hurt aaannd always have an even number (Which usually means for me two more couldnt hurt lol)!!!!!!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Great! I have five hen, now I can play the "even number card"! Honey, we HAVE to get another hen to even things out......


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They'll be fine...one of the hens will become the matriarch of the flock after some dominance displays along the way to determine who will be the queen. Then they will feel more secure.


----------

